# Best ways to make a bike lighter?



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi. I'm looking for ways to make my mountain bike lighter. I have an eMountain bike so right away it's heavy. However, this discussion thread should be focused on the best ways to make any full suspension mountain bike lighter. Here is what I have found so far as recommendations. Looking for people's input particularly the most weight savings per dollar.

*Some ideas:*


Replace an alloy handlebar with a carbon fibre one.
Use lighter tubes in the tires or go tubeless.
Replace nuts and bolts with lighter ones.
Replace the rear cassette with a one lighter.
Replace the cranks with lighter ones.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Tire choice can have a big impact on weight.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Wheels, wheels, wheels. 
The BEST place to begin down the weight savings rabbit-hole.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Tires and wheels, you will actually feel the change. 
Everything else will ‘maybe’ show up as small gains on segments or race times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Most cost effective weight reduction is:
1. Tubeless
2. Tires
Beyond that, expect to pay about $1k per pound reduction.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes, tires (including decreased rolling resistance…) Rims are a distant second. Everything else is probably an incremental gain.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

Instead of recreating the wheel (so to speak), we could just read the faq at the top of the forum.








The *New* Official Weight Weenies F.A.Q


First, thanks to Trevor! for creating the original Weight Weenie FAQ, however it has been over ten years since it was created, so I figured it was time for a new one. Note: I reference various manufacturers and sites that I feel are relevant to the discussion. This is not meant as a...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Caveat: if you have crappy XC weenie tires and you aren't a true expert, you will generally (definitely?) be slower on downhills that you don't have to pedal on.
There is no replacement for traction. (But technique plays a role).


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm gonna be that guy, and say you could save maybe ten or fifteen pounds by dropping the motor and battery. And really, why do you care about weight if you have an eBike?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

rideit said:


> Caveat: if you have crappy XC weenie tires and you aren't a true expert, you will generally (definitely?) be slower on downhills that you don't have to pedal on.
> There is no replacement for traction. (But technique plays a role).


Meh, being faster at DH won't help in a race, in that DHs are too short by amount of time to mean anything. I wish they did, but it's just not the case. As you say, if you are good at descending and can go faster than everyone else on the DHs AND the uphills, then you become untouchable, but being a little slower on the DHs is well worth it if you are faster on the ups (it pains me to say this). 

My 100 mile race last week, I absolutely rocked the DHs, but there were some people that would always catch me on the flats. I would pull away again on the climbs, but again, on the flats they always caught up to me, at least most of the 100 miles. Only by constantly wearing them down on the climbs did I ever make any headway, but it was clear being faster on the DHs didn't mean anything  On an ebike, one has already chosen to go a little slower on at least some of the DHs?


----------



## Hit Factor (Apr 7, 2021)

I don't race, but the most gain (or loss) is my weight. Looking forward to better weather and dropping off my winter weight.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Best way? Sell it and buy a lighter bike.


----------



## Reed Craig (10 mo ago)

Buy a lighter bike. Road bikes are very lighter.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

rockymountaindude said:


> Hi. I'm looking for ways to make my mountain bike lighter. I have an eMountain bike so right away it's heavy. However, this discussion thread should be focused on the best ways to make any full suspension mountain bike lighter. Here is what I have found so far as recommendations. Looking for people's input particularly the most weight savings per dollar.
> 
> *Some ideas:*
> 
> ...


If you reduce weight starting at the bottom, you're going to raise the center of gravity and you need to pay attention to that if you plan to ride trails with a lot of quick turns. 

If you can find lighter batteries and motor, you can save weight but those haven't become known for light weight at this point. Nuts & bolts will have very little effect, same for the cassette and if you want the cassette to last, it needs to be hard enough to resist wear. Tubes? Really? You might save 150g with carbon handlebar, but that's a whole 5-1/4 oz and not really enough to prevent total fatigue. 

Is it really worth doing? That's up to you.


----------



## jadmt (10 mo ago)

lose 10lbs of belly fat, it is free


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

rockymountaindude said:


> Hi. I'm looking for ways to make my mountain bike lighter. I have an eMountain bike so right away it's heavy. However, this discussion thread should be focused on the best ways to make any full suspension mountain bike lighter. Here is what I have found so far as recommendations. Looking for people's input particularly the most weight savings per dollar.
> 
> *Some ideas:*
> 
> ...


Not so sure why lighten a e-bike, but it does complicate things a bit. For example wheels, you cannot go as light as you could on a MTB. Everything else is about the same. Go tubeless, yes, and not just for the modest weight savings, but everything else unless you have real anchors on your e-bike is going to be fairly irrelevant. Same cassettes might be worth swapping, same for cranks. Combined, if you start with the heavier stuff, they might shave off close to a pound. Maybe significant on a MTB, but on an e-bike?

Changing bolts is fun, but irrelevant unless you are an XC racer at the level where fractions of a second are important ...


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

LOL, I just noticed he was talking about an e-bike. 
Silly me!
Jay, my comment didn’t pertain to racing, unless you mean for bragging rights on the last evening descent that ends with beers or what have you.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

jadmt said:


> lose 10lbs of belly fat, it is free


101% this. Better for you and cheaper.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

jadmt said:


> lose 10lbs of belly fat, it is free


I have no body fat ever since the wife put me on her beer you can see through. My vote is Ti bolts. Especially the large M8 shock bolts.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

sell your bike and buy a Specialized Levo SL or an Orbea Rise.


----------



## jrhone (May 23, 2011)

Wheels. Then maybe fork. Then cranks, bars, cassette, seat, pedals.


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

abeckstead said:


> Tires and wheels, you will actually feel the change.
> Everything else will ‘maybe’ show up as small gains on segments or race times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any suggestions on wheels?


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

paramount3 said:


> I'm gonna be that guy, and say you could save maybe ten or fifteen pounds by dropping the motor and battery. And really, why do you care about weight if you have an eBike?


I care about weight like I also care about the weight of my hockey skates. Every little bit counts. I'm coming from a 2018 Rocky Mountain Altitude PowerPlay C90 Rally Edition which is the lightest Altitude PowerPlay Rocky Mountain has ever made at ~47.5 lbs. The current model is 49.5 lbs but I'm getting the C70 which clocks in at 51.8 lbs. I'm trying to get as close as possible to my old bike, which I am very comfortable with. Even just losing 1 lb. may help. I notice the difference in weight even though it's only about 4 lbs.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Remove the battery

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

I never thought I would read a thread about making a Ebike lighter.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

To save weight, start with everything as far away from the center of the bike and as "rotating" as possible. Tires, tubeless, rims and so on. The frame would be the last part to be replaced.
As a finishing touch, you can replace all the bolts for titanium or aluminum. But that's the _last_ thing to do.

For an e-bike, I'd recommend trying a regular bike first, possibly even a different category like downcountry or AM. Could be much easier than changing the heavy slouch to something nice and flickable.

PS: Losing weight yourself helps, but it's still a different ride. A heavy bike feels sluggish and as long as I'm fit, it doesn't matter whether I'm wearing my Camelbak or not.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

rockymountaindude said:


> ...
> The current model is 49.5 lbs but I'm getting the C70 which clocks in at 51.8 lbs.
> ...


I'm as much a WW as anyone here, but I think there's little point in trying anything.

Wheels are good advice on "regular" bikes, but I'm thinking you may have some weight restrictions for something in the 50-lb range. Maybe there is something out there, but the savings would be spit-in-the-ocean against your original weight.

Re tires, I think you're even more limited there. Any e-MTB tires I've seen are super-thicc, so I don't think you can just put on anything.

I've never said this before in this sub, but I'd not bother with anything.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

OP, you missed.

April Fools was days ago but it appears you still got people to fall for it. Losing weight on an ebike? Now that's funny.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

Silentfoe said:


> OP, you missed.
> 
> April Fools was days ago but it appears you still got people to fall for it. Losing weight on an ebike? Now that's funny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Why is it that this is strange?


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

rockymountaindude said:


> Why is it that this is strange?


Because it’s an e bike.


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

utmtbrider said:


> Because it’s an e bike.


That doesn't answer the question.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

rockymountaindude said:


> That doesn't answer the question.


Well, in a way it does.

1. Parts often need to be e-bike specific due to the higher loads (drivetrain torque, weight)
2. As a motorized vehicle, you may even need permissions to exchange parts (over here that’s the case and you’re very limited in that regard), might even be an insurance issue
3. Weight is a smaller factor as the engine will make the bike faster than regular bikes anyhow

On the other hand, I’d demo a quite light regular bike so you’ll see the other side of the spectrum. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Shark said:


> Remove the battery
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Damn it....beat me to it!

Edit: Anyway, I'm eventually going to get an ebike, so I'm not opposed to them. But I would take it as an opportunity to go aggressive on the main parts that you'd normally go to to drop weight. Beefy, grippy tires and wide-ish rims and I'd want to save a little in $$ due to the increased cost of a quality motor and high capacity battery. In fact, a high capacity - i.e., HEAVY - battery would be my #1 priority. Because of these factors, strategies to drop weight on an ebike don't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

Radical_53 said:


> Well, in a way it does.
> 
> 1. Parts often need to be e-bike specific due to the higher loads (drivetrain torque, weight)
> 2. As a motorized vehicle, you may even need permissions to exchange parts (over here that’s the case and you’re very limited in that regard), might even be an insurance issue
> ...


Still not answering the question. Somehow in your logic an eBike is a product that should not be concerned with weight savings. That's absurd. It's like saying there is no need to be concerned about weight savings in an electric car because the parts need to be EV specific, and the engine with its instant torque make weight a small factor.

Weight is critical, and something engineers across multiple different product categories have to deal with. If it didn't matter, then we'd all be driving 10,000 pound EVs or 100 pound electric bikes. Of course weight matters and is important, particularly on eBikes BECAUSE they weigh so much.

I recently rode an A30 Rocky Mountain 2022 Altitude PowerPlay XL and it's a tank. It's 8 pounds heavier than my C90 and it was so noticeable and such an issue that I didn't buy the bike. It compromised handling and acceleration. But it will also reduce range, just like weight reduces range in electric vehicles because it requires more energy to accelerate, inter alia.

FYI: The engine on an eBike is by far NOT the heaviest component on the bike (Rocky Mountain's weighs about 3 lbs). You want to know what the heaviest component is? The battery (as much as 8 lbs), the frame, and for long travel bikes, the front fork which can weigh upwards of 6 pounds on its own.

Several pounds can be dropped as discussed in this thread. For eBikes specifically, there are options out there at close to 38 lbs that have smaller engines and smaller batteries. This is precisely where innovation will continue to happen to the point where eBikes will be light enough that more people will adopt them as they won't feel like such a departure from regular, non-eBikes. Further to this, by getting the weight down and with removable batteries, there may be a time in the future where people can use these eBikes as non-eBikes by removing the battery and having a relatively light bike.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, when I look at typical electric cars, hybrid cars, none of them is as light as a Mini, KTM X-Bow, Donkervoort or a Lotus for example. Usually it’s something like a larger SUV or heavy sedan. 
Tony electrical cars that really care a lot about weight and the environment usually don’t sell well, sadly, and you don’t see them very often. BMW i3 has an aluminum chassis and carbon fiber roof though, for example.
People ride e-bikes to get up hills easier, others make their bikes lighter to do the same.
Lighter than regular but still tough enough for an e-bike is a small niche to fit into.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

Radical_53 said:


> Well, in a way it does.
> 
> 1. Parts often need to be e-bike specific due to the higher loads (drivetrain torque, weight)
> 2. As a motorized vehicle, you may even need permissions to exchange parts (over here that’s the case and you’re very limited in that regard), might even be an insurance issue
> ...


Exactly, you can shed weight in places but I


rockymountaindude said:


> Still not answering the question. Somehow in your logic an eBike is a product that should not be concerned with weight savings. That's absurd. It's like saying there is no need to be concerned about weight savings in an electric car because the parts need to be EV specific, and the engine with its instant torque make weight a small factor.
> 
> Weight is critical, and something engineers across multiple different product categories have to deal with. If it didn't matter, then we'd all be driving 10,000 pound EVs or 100 pound electric bikes. Of course weight matters and is important, particularly on eBikes BECAUSE they weigh so much.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are a candidate for a light weight e bike like a orbea rise or a normal bike. I think the crowd of people who prioritize weight on a e bike is pretty small. But to answer your question yes, you can shed some weight on your wheels,tires,bars or wherever you would shave weight on a typical bike.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd love to know the $ per gram as a percentage for making an e-bike lighter. The battery is such a big portion of the weight it makes reducing it in other areas pointless.
I like to think if I get an e-bike I'm going dual crown and DH tires and a bullet proof drivetrain. The things I'd love on my normal bike but aren't prepared to pedal round.


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

I don’t ne


utmtbrider said:


> Exactly, you can shed weight in places but I
> 
> It sounds like you are a candidate for a light weight e bike like a orbea rise or a normal bike. I think the crowd of people who prioritize weight on a e bike is pretty small. But to answer your question yes, you can shed some weight on your wheels,tires,bars or wherever you would shave weight on a typical bike.


I don’t need bike buying advice dude.


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

Mudguard said:


> I'd love to know the $ per gram as a percentage for making an e-bike lighter. The battery is such a big portion of the weight it makes reducing it in other areas pointless.
> I like to think if I get an e-bike I'm going dual crown and DH tires and a bullet proof drivetrain. The things I'd love on my normal bike but aren't prepared to pedal round.


No it does not make it pointless. The difference between an entry level eBike in some brands and one on the top end same model can be as much as 9 lbs plus, and they both have the same battery.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The thing is that when you are working with a 1/4 hp meat motor you can make some durability compromises to improve overall speed with not much negative. But on an E-bike these same compromises just don't make sense because the bike already climbs easily and is heavier going down.

First, I'd of course choose a lighter weight e-bike when purchasing but beyond that I'd choose the good suspension, heavier wheels, Cushcore, etc...on an e-bike.

GL


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

rockymountaindude said:


> No it does not make it pointless. The difference between an entry level eBike in some brands and one on the top end same model can be as much as 9 lbs plus, and they both have the same battery.


Of course, same applies with normal bikes. You can spend $$$ upfront buying the top of the line model (say S-Works Enduro) or spend less and get the Comp. 
The thing is, you might spend more money making the Comp as light as the S-Works than you would have buying the lighter bike in the first place. 
To pluck a figure out of the air, taking 9lbs out of an e-bike would cost mega bucks.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Mudguard said:


> To pluck a figure out of the air, taking 9lbs out of an e-bike would cost mega bucks.


To drop the weight of an e-bike by 9 pounds, you would have none of the orginal bike left when you're done. Especially when 3+ lbs in the weight differential likely comes from a difference in frame material. 

OP has already expressed that he doesn't want to hear it, but the answer seems to be buy a different bike.


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

rton20s said:


> To drop the weight of an e-bike by 9 pounds, you would have none of the orginal bike left when you're done. Especially when 3+ lbs in the weight differential likely comes from a difference in frame material.
> 
> OP has already expressed that he doesn't want to hear it, but the answer seems to be buy a different bike.


This is the point. How to make the bike, particularly, an eBike lighter. Yes, frame material matters. However, it's not the only thing by a long shot. I compare Rocky Mountain PowerPlay models. I rode an A30 Altitude XL and it was a tank. On my measurement it was pushing 57 lbs. The front fork weighs 5.75 pounds, the rear suspension is heavy too as it also has a coil. Compare this to a PowerPlay Altitude C70 that weighs 51.8 pounds. Yes, it has a carbon frame... but...

*Comparing the latter C70 to the PowerPlay Instinct A70 that has an aluminum frame, the weight difference is only 1 lb.*

Some of heaviest components to least:

1. Battery (~8 lbs.).
2. Front fork (upwards of 6 lbs.)
3. Frame (~5 lbs. for carbon)
4. Drivetrain (upwards of 4 lbs.).
5. Engine (3 lbs.)

Better drivetrain can shave off 3/4 of a lb. A higher end front fork can shave off ~2 lbs. That's close to 3 lbs in savings and we haven't even got to tubeless yet, or a carbon fibre handlebar. The battery itself represents the largest battery on the market. Can shave off 2-3 lbs by going with a smaller battery. The other things is frame size. A larger frame like XL will weigh more because there's more material. There are a lot of variables that are associated with the weight of a bike.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

rockymountaindude said:


> This is the point. How to make the bike, particularly, an eBike lighter.


It isn't complicated and has been covered extensively on this forum and elsewhere. The only difference with an e-bike is that the components you select should be able to stand up to additional the additional weight and torque created present in an e-bike.

Isn't the rest of your post is pretty well irrelevant? You want a lighter bike? Spend more money. The higher spec models are lighter because you're getting parts that are presumably as strong or stronger with lighter weight. Pay now with a higher spec bike or pay later as you upgrade. 

If you're already looking at a spec of high end, light weight components, I'll just circle back to... Buy a different bike.


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

rton20s said:


> It isn't complicated and has been covered extensively on this forum and elsewhere. The only difference with an e-bike is that the components you select should be able to stand up to additional the additional weight and torque created present in an e-bike.
> 
> Isn't the rest of your post is pretty well irrelevant? You want a lighter bike? Spend more money. The higher spec models are lighter because you're getting parts that are presumably as strong or stronger with lighter weight. Pay now with a higher spec bike or pay later as you upgrade.
> 
> If you're already looking at a spec of high end, light weight components, I'll just circle back to... Buy a different bike.


I will continue to seek ways to make the bike lighter, even highend.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

rockymountaindude said:


> Some of heaviest components to least:
> 
> 1. Battery (~8 lbs.).
> 2. Front fork (upwards of 6 lbs.)
> ...


First of all, a good rule of thumb if you’re about to upgrade is to start with the Version the closest to what you’re after. Or: custom model, built off a frame kit.

Then, those parts are there and often heavy for a reason. The fork is e-bike specific and 1-2 lbs heavier because the load is higher also. Drivetrain, don’t touch that. Or use something other than 12s, as the chains wear out fast with motors anyhow.
Then, before you pick parts, get their real weights. You might be surprised in a bad way otherwise.

Just as a comparison, I just got a Yeti SB130. Upgraded „lunch ride“ kit, XL frame. The frame alone is over 6lbs, without the shock! Highest grade carbon, no motor.
The full bike came in at 32lbs, with pedals. Add beefier tires & the engine and you’re at 45 without a drivetrain that could handle the load.

PS: nice wheels could work, but I wouldn’t touch the rest. Carbon hoops with high-quality Huns like King or DT350.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## williamson36 (Mar 24, 2006)

rockymountaindude said:


> That doesn't answer the question.


It rides itself up the hill - why do you need to lose weight?


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

williamson36 said:


> It rides itself up the hill - why do you need to lose weight?


How do you get back down? Right, it doesn’t ride itself. The heavier the bike the harder it is to handle. Not difficult to understand…


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Spray paint with white, it’s literally like $3. Unless it’s already white, it’ll be lighter.


----------



## mike b cycle (8 mo ago)

In this order, tires. carbon bars and wheels. All the rest is superfluous.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

mike b cycle said:


> In this order, tires. carbon bars and wheels. All the rest is superfluous.


OP is referring to an e-bike that starts at 51.8 lbs.


----------



## mike b cycle (8 mo ago)

phlegm said:


> OP is referring to an e-bike that starts at 51.8 lbs.


Yep. That doesn't change the answer.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

mike b cycle said:


> Yep. That doesn't change the answer.


It sure does. OP is limited in what wheelsets and tires can be used. (Not sure we've come up with any ideas here yet.)

A carbon bar could reduce the weight to 51.6 lbs if generous, which is still superfluous in this scenario.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

rockymountaindude said:


> Hi. I'm looking for ways to make my mountain bike lighter. I have an eMountain bike so right away it's heavy. However, this discussion thread should be focused on the best ways to make any full suspension mountain bike lighter.


Weight saving strategies won't have the same impact on an ebike as on a full suspension bike. In addition to the limits on gear due to the power of an ebike, a 2.5 lb drop on a 25 pound bike will feel a lot different than a 2.5lb drop on a 50 pound ebike. I don't own one yet, so my strategy will be to save up and spend the money to get a lighter ebike to begin with. Once you own one, I think it's just hard to get the weight down enough to make a big difference.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Bismaadh Antique Gold Skull Head Bike Shape Pocket Lighter Price in India - Buy Bismaadh Antique Gold Skull Head Bike Shape Pocket Lighter online at Flipkart.com


Buy Bismaadh Antique Gold Skull Head Bike Shape Pocket Lighter for Rs. online. Bismaadh Antique Gold Skull Head Bike Shape Pocket Lighter at best prices with FREE shipping & cash on delivery. Only Genuine Products. 30 Day Replacement Guarantee.




www.flipkart.com





Not sure how it's made.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Put the rider on a diet


----------



## mike b cycle (8 mo ago)

True. The carbon bars aren’t a huge weight savings but my recommendation of tires, bars and wheel set are also based on price and additional benefits received by the upgrade. In the case of my OnuUp carbon bars, the added bonus of shock absorption was a game changer. 
At the end of the day you really have to decide what’s most important to you and how much you’re willing to spend.

“It’s the unknown around the corner that turns my wheels”


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

MSU Alum said:


> Weight saving strategies won't have the same impact on an ebike as on a full suspension bike. In addition to the limits on gear due to the power of an ebike, a 2.5 lb drop on a 25 pound bike will feel a lot different than a 2.5lb drop on a 50 pound ebike. I don't own one yet, so my strategy will be to save up and spend the money to get a lighter ebike to begin with. Once you own one, I think it's just hard to get the weight down enough to make a big difference.


Wrong. In fact the guys at my LBS just took a seminar on making eBikes lighter. What was taught was physics: some of the biggest gains are on areas of rotational force. That is why we decided to add carbon rims and carbon cranks. It will reduce the weight of these items by half and is supposed to be noticeable when riding due to a disproportionate amount of less effort required to propel the bike.


----------



## Radical_53 (Nov 22, 2006)

Weight reduced by half? Oh please show us, I'm so excited!  

PS: Even in theory that doesn't make much sense as due to the motor, the effort to propel the bike is minimal. The effort to move the bike around though, on the other hand, is high as the weight is high.
So as a result of that, in theory, for en e-bike it would make sense to look at all parts that _normally_ don't make such a big difference in weight saving (bar, post, saddle and so on).


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

Can we please make a 70+/ebike sub forum, I’m sure they should fall into the same category. I’m only 49 and I’m a long way from actually caring about making my motor bike lighter, if ever. Maybe if the op would change the title to ebike instead of bike if would have saved probably 90%of us from clicking on this thread.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

rockymountaindude said:


> Wrong. In fact the guys at my LBS just took a seminar on making eBikes lighter. What was taught was physics: some of the biggest gains are on areas of rotational force. That is why we decided to add carbon rims and carbon cranks. It will reduce the weight of these items by half and is supposed to be noticeable when riding due to a disproportionate amount of less effort required to propel the bike.


You know, rotating weight only matters when you change the speed of the rotating mass, not while it's at a constant speed (other than the gyroscopic force difference). So it matters when you accelerate, but we're talking Ebike, so there's a motor for that.
So yes, a 5% reduction in weight on a 50 pound (E)bike will have different impact/feel than a 10% difference in weight on a 25 pound mountain (non-E)bike. Anyway, the same reduction in weight can be made on both bikes, i.e., you can reduce rotating weight on a (non-E) bike as well, so the differences would still be greater.


----------



## 938509 (9 mo ago)

Redlands R&C said:


> Tire choice can have a big impact on weight.


100%... I'm current running WTB Verd/Judge combo on my long travel enduro bike and they're heavy af but I've never slashed one so that peace of mind is nice.


----------



## rockymountaindude (Jun 9, 2021)

Radical_53 said:


> Weight reduced by half? Oh please show us, I'm so excited!
> 
> PS: Even in theory that doesn't make much sense as due to the motor, the effort to propel the bike is minimal. The effort to move the bike around though, on the other hand, is high as the weight is high.
> So as a result of that, in theory, for en e-bike it would make sense to look at all parts that _normally_ don't make such a big difference in weight saving (bar, post, saddle and so on).


You're oversimplifying this. Again, I talked about *rotational force*. I'll further add that eBikes don't pedal for you, especially on very steep areas. You can climb steeper hills on an eBike than you can with a manual bike, but it's all _relative_. There are hills that are too steep even for the most powerful eBike and it will fail and the rider will fall off no matter how hard the rider is pedaling. eBikes assist based on torque input from the rider but they don't auto-pedal. I have the most powerful eBike on the planet but there are spots that I'm pouring sweat and pedalling as hard as I can and fall back off the bike for the reasons mentioned.

Here's from a Professor of mechanical engineering at Cornell, among others.



> The idea that the weight of a wheelset is more important than any other part of the bike rests on the *fact that the wheels are moving more than any other part of the bike.*
> 
> Andy Ruina, professor of mechanical engineering at Cornell University, puts it quite simply: ‘The top of the wheel is going twice as fast as the bicycle is. And the opposing direction [the bottom of the wheel] doesn’t cancel out that speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The best way to make your bike lighter without spending a single extra dollar is weighing your tires when you buy them. I've seen a >100g difference between "indentical" tires.


----------

